# 580 ck model 33 hoe



## 40IRONWORKER (Jan 5, 2012)

Im building a counter weight attachment for the tractor when i remove the hoe and i need to know the bottom and top pin diameter on the hoe were it pins to the machine. If anyone has one they could measure i would appreciate it. my machine is 200 miles away right now. thanks


----------

